# transmission clunk + noise + burning smell



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

[SUP]Hi guys,

My cruze started making a clunk noise shifting from park to reverse, right after the clunk and jolt I hear noise coming from the transmission. It sounds like fluid being mixed slowly. Earlier today I smelled a clutch burning while driving (i have automatic)... Seemed to be coming from my car. The car makes the same clunk noise in traffic starting from 0 accelerating to 10-15mph and letting go of the gas peddle OR when resuming acceleration. Is the transmission going out ?


[/SUP]


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Possibly - or fluid level is low. I would have it checked out ASAP, preferably driving it as little as possible.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

What happened after your Death Valley Transmission problem last year? I know you have had the clunking-A/T problem for some time now. Since this is a salvage anything could be possible.


----------



## TheMax (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey Eddy,
That was some crazy journey coming back. Anyway I bought a used transmission with only 16k miles. EVerything worked fine for a few months and started doing the typical problems. 1) lacking power - feels like im towing. 2) the klunk when in low gear / accelerating and now the reverse issue. Had that thing checked multiple times... just about ready to call it a loss and buy something else. I prob put only a couple thousand miles on the new transmission.


----------

